# MACD/RSI/Stochastic



## Sicilian Trader (7 March 2009)

Hello all, great forum

I wanted to gauge people's thoughts on the conventional indicators.

I have been backtesting for the last 2 months on the some currency pairs and have found that a combination of the various indicators seem to work well.

I have been using MACD (12,26,9) RSI (13), Stochastic (12, 3, 3) Parabolic SAR.

aud/usd
hourly candlestick
march 2007 - current 

Rules:

Enter long - when macd crosses above signal line (must be below 0) AND when stochastic is heading up AND rsi is heading up and crossing above 40 . Dont enter if either stoch or rsi are in o/bought territory already.

Enter Short - when macd crosses below signal line (must be under 0) AND when stochastic is down AND rsi is heading down and crossing below 60. Dont enter if either stoch or rsi are in u/bought territory already.

Exit - When MACD line crosses back below signal line, or when Parabolic indicates end of trade by plotting on the opposite side of the candle (whjich ever comes first)


addionational strengh / incrrease position size when entering atb support / resistence (long / short respectively)

wait to enter if hovering around supprt / resistence and enter once its broken it , smaller position

1. Any thoughts on these indicators or any other that would compliment them?

2. are there too many indicators here?

3. Do you find from expereince that these work better is different markets? ie stocks vs commodities or trending versus ranging 

4. what are some generic trading systrems or trading indicators (or a combination of) that people have used successfully in the past (without divulging your secrets of course)

5. can you use these indicators for scalping , say with a 1, 2, 5 min chart?

6. Do you find that using a certain set of indicators yield better results on diferent time frames or should they on average yield the same result over the longterm irrespective of whether its 2, 15, 60m , daily, monthly candlestick chart?

looking forward to hearing your ideas/ thoughts/comments

ST


----------



## Rusty99 (8 March 2009)

See: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13987&highlight=macd

Cheers,

John


----------

